# Arnold Schwarzenegger's Movies



## nicscifi (Jan 15, 2002)

*Arnies Movies*

What is your fav Arnold Schwarzenegger film???


----------



## Arwen (Jan 15, 2002)

i thought true lies was funny.... plus if no one knew.... Faith from Buffy the vampire slayer plays his daughter in the film.


----------



## nicscifi (Jan 15, 2002)

i did not know that


----------



## nic (Jan 15, 2002)

Terminator 2 rocked!!

Of course, kindergarden cop wasn't without it's charm!


----------



## Chilly (Jan 15, 2002)

*lol*

terminator was so cool!


----------



## Arwen (Jan 15, 2002)

yes terminator was good as well!!!!


----------



## nicscifi (Jan 16, 2002)

if u like arnie, here's a nice pic of him in T1.


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jan 16, 2002)

Terminator without a doubt 
The 2nd king of one liners  (Clint Eastwood is the first)


----------



## jsc (Jan 16, 2002)

I liked Kindergarten Cop the best!  But the Terminator movies and Eraser are what my son likes.... (they are good but violent!)


----------



## Chilly (Jan 16, 2002)

*lol*

ill b bak..........


----------



## nic (Jan 17, 2002)

He was great in terminator. Very good at *acting* like a machine


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2002)

Has to be Total Recall, sorry.


----------



## Phlub (Apr 1, 2002)

What is wrong with all of you?  Predator is really his only movie where he does some "serious" acting.  I mean he really had to put a lot of thought into that.  But Predator is my all time favorite movie and Arnold is my all time favorite actor.  Terminator is something you or me coulda done. But it was still great.  And Arnold IS the king of one liners....

"If it bleeds, we can kill it."-Predator

"Stick around."- Predator

"Kill me I'm here!"-Predator

"I'll be back."- The Terminator

"Hasta la vista, baby."- Terminator 2; Judgment Day

"Stay here I'll be back."- Terminator 2: Judgment Day

"Trust me."- Terminator 2: Judgment Day

"Come with me if you want to live."- Terminator 2: Judgment Day

"Of course, I'm a Terminator."- Terminator 2: Judgment Day

"Your fired."- True Lies

"I want you, to go to hell."- End of Days

"I know who I am."- The 6th Day

And "trust me" you will not find a bigger Arnold Schwarzenegger fan then me!  I give you my word!


----------



## DarkCity545 (Apr 2, 2002)

phlub you really need to watch some clint eastwood moives, you can't call arnold the king of one liners until you have seen some of clints


----------



## rde (Apr 2, 2002)

*What's wrong with you all*

There' s no question. Last Action Hero is Arnie's best movie. This shouldn't even be up for debate.


----------



## Phlub (Apr 2, 2002)

You are joking right rde?  Predator not just because it is my absolute fave movie of all time it was really a movie where you had to understand the character and not just shoot everything you see like Arnold normally does.  Collateral Damage was another fantastic movie.  THAT took REAL emotion.  That was a gripping movie, and people seem to forget that Arnold LOVES america and that he and the filmakers of CD had no prediction what so ever on 9/11.  Just bad timing.  But as far as actin goes..."trust me" arnolds movies that really required REAL ACTING and emotion and were not just blow up everything like Terminator 1 and 2 and True Lies (which are also among my fave movies in fact T2 is my second fave movie ever and T1 is third) were.  You could see the emotion that Arnold had was REAL.  Oh and I have seen basically every Clint Eastwood movie made (my fave was Escape From Alcatraz) and yes he has some great one liners but Arnolds are better.  And in third place is all of the different James Bond actors.  The most famous line ever besides "I'll be back" in movie history is "the names bond, james bond".  But my fave is "if it bleeds, we can kill it."  that line that Dutch (Arnold) said in Predator showed strength and determination and not just good acting skills.


----------



## Phlub (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh and to whoever started this thread even though I voted for Predator you forgot his 4th best movie ever or it is tied for 4th Collateral Damage.  Two thumbs up and four stars!  But still not as good as Predator!


----------



## rde (Apr 2, 2002)

Right... time to get abusive...
Predator is okay. I prefer P2 (as detailed elsewhere on this board). However, at its heart it's a kill-the-scary-monster-before-we're-all-toast-
but-only-the-hero-is-actually-going-to-make-
it-out-alive movie. Seen it millions of times. The only thing it has over most of the others is Jesse Ventura.
You want to watch a *real* movie in this genre? Check out Death Machine. Much better.

BTW: every time I suggest that Last Action Hero  is Arnies best movie, I get funny looks. But it is. The script is so much better than anything else he's starred in. Of course, it's written by Shane Black, who's written _all_ the best Hollywood action movies.


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2002)

The BBC showed a programme last week about Muscle-mania in the late '70's/ early '80's and it featured Arnie and Stallone. There were lots of interesting trivia I didn't know about -- Arnie and Stallone were very competitive.

It also said that Arnie wrote most of those one liners himself, basically because he was unable to give any dialogue more than a few sentences long.

Don't get me wrong, I love his films and I think he has come a long way from Conan, but he was never the greatest actor. Jeremy Clarkson, a person I despise, did have a point when he said that it was a brilliant idea to get a robot to play the part of a robot!

Arnie was born to play the Terminator -- but he was actually originally meant to play the Michael Biehn part!!!

Do you know Arnie is down to do a remake of Westworld? The Westworld gunslinger is meant to be a forerunner of the Terminator, so it is only natural for Arnie to get to play it.


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> Arnie was born to play the Terminator -- but he was actually originally meant to play the Michael Biehn part!!!
> *



I didn't know that - how strange to think that Arnie was to be the Reese character and Lance Henrikson should have been the Terminator.  I think the way it worked out was probably for the best (but I really like Michael Biehn in all Cameron movies).


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i loved true lies.  it was a great action movie, but it was funny too.  i love jamie lee curtis in that!  i love where she does her dance for him!  i also love where she puches the **** out of him!  i think the 2 of them had great chemistry together.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2005)

I edited the poll to add the suggestions of 'Collateral Damage' and 'Last Action Hero'.

Did you ever wonder what it might be like to have the Terminator as a father? Sounds like a comedy sketch but this is supposedly true...





> _from Ananova:_
> 
> *Arnie strict about laundry*
> 
> ...


I quite liked 'Twins' too, the idea was just so preposterous.


----------



## immortalem (Apr 13, 2005)

My favorite Arnold movies are all the Terminator films, True Lies, End of Days and Kindergarten Cop.


----------



## Rinman (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone like his movies?

As I'm posting this post, I'm currently watching his 1985 movie Commando.

When I was a young child (Around 5 or so) I was introduced to The Terminator and absolutely loved it.

So what do you guys think of his movies?


----------



## C Of K (Jul 22, 2009)

lol. _Commando_ has its own charm. It seems ridiculous if you try to take it seriously. _Terminator_ was great, as was _Predator_. Then you have _Raw Deal_, and that movie that he plays a Russian in, with James Belushi... Then there's _Hercules in New York_ and _Twins_. (Yuck) _True Lies_ was good, and _Total Recall_ was great. I liked _Eraser_ as well. 

I like most of the above movies mentioned, but not all of course.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 22, 2009)

Schwarzenegger's films were great in the day. It's nice that he has such a great SF pedigree. As well as the Terminator movies, Predator, Total Recall and Running man were all pretty good in their day.


----------



## C Of K (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah! I forgot about _The Running Man_!

Maria Conchita Alonso was so cute in that.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 22, 2009)

Also good in Twins,tho Devito stole the show in that one,Arnie did have his comic moments.


----------



## nj1 (Jul 22, 2009)

NOBODY'S MENTIONED - CONAN THE BARBARIAN!!!

Love that film, one of my fav fantasy movies ever
Infact i like most of his earlier films, especially the ones where he didn't say much


----------



## Connavar (Jul 22, 2009)

Conan films are one of the few things I truly hate.   As a kid i thought they were lame and then reading REH and Conan stories they are disgusting adaptations.

I like Arnold in Terminator I,Terminator II,Predator,True Lies


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea that Conan film was pretty naff,best not taken too seriously! Would be good to see a decent conan film tho.


----------

